# Home made chicken noodle



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

The other day P1 was feeling too good. He didnt tell us but we could tell. However, he sure told his wife. Everytime she called (she calls at least once every 30 minutes) he would tell her over and over again how he wasnt feeling good and that he wanted "homemade chicken noodle soup" when he got home. As the day progressed and she would call he kept talking to her about how he was looking forward to coming home and eating his "homemade chicken noodle soup". As it got closer to the end of the day he starts telling us how his wife is going to make him "homemade chicken noodle soup" and that he is so looking forward to it.

Finally 5 oclock came around and as he goes to leave he tells us he has to stop at the store and buy a can of chicken noodle soup. P2 and I look at each other "whut?"

The next day he comes in and he is feeling better and he is raving about the "homemade chicken noodle soup" that his wife made him.

P1 It was the best, it was the best homemade chicken noodle soup that I have ever had.

Me I thought you went to the store and bought a can of soup?

P1 I did and ***** (wife) made it for me, it was the best. It was homemade.

Me And it came from a can?

P1 Yeah, it said it was homemade on the can.

P2 Was it the kind that you have to add water to?

P1 No, you open the can and heat it up, its homemade. It was the best.

P2 So she heated up a can of soup in the microwave and that makes it homemade?

P1 No she heated it on the stove, its homemade, it says so on the can, besides if you heat it in the microwave its not homemade.

Me But it still says homemade on the can whether you microwave it or not.

P1 Well, she doesnt know how to use the microwave so everything we eat is homemade.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

..................

Just wow.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh what can you say.


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Simply amazing!!! LMAO!!


----------

